# Post Counts



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

What happened to the post counts? My count has dropped by 16 posts.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

That's strange! I wonder if the ghost of Rage is back!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh my gosh!!! My count has dropped by HUNDREDS of posts! I has almost 1500, about 1450-1475 or so if I remember right! I almost could pick my own name!!!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmm, I wonder if Scott tried to rebuild the database to fix Rage, and in doing so, removed posts we made on the old board from our counts...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I suspect that's what happened. I'll check into it...I lost 641 posts myself.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks, I miss those just under 300 posts!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Oh my, I hope mine dont get affected either, I just got Godfather not long ago. Will it not list me as Godfather anymore if it would drop back down to less than 250?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Don't worry, the damage is done. Now for them to fix it...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

At this point I think that everyone was affected. Still looking into it, though.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

It definately appears that post counts from the old board were lost. Which would make sense...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Exactly, when Scott tried to rebuild the database all post counts were retotaled, from the posts you made here only. I can go back to our ezboard site and see how many posts you had their and add them in once again. I have to have Chris give me admin powers for over their though first. I only lost about 1300...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry about that guys.

Let me explain what happened and I look forward to some ideas you may have.

For the most part the only people effected were people who were here from the old EZ board. 

Although some peoples count may have gone down due to the fact a few months ago we let the person who started a thread to delete their own thread, when that happened all the posts in the thread were deleted as well.

When the reindex was done it did not count the Ezboard posts, and also it noticed that your posts which were removed are gone and thus adjusted your post counts accordingly.

Part of me wants to fix your post counts because you guys have contributed a lot, the other part of me says why bother. The reason for the why bother is not because I am lazy and don't want to fix them, but the why bother comes because we should be reindexing the site at least once a month, when you do a reindex it cleans up the database and can fix any database errors that may be there (which we don't even know about YET...)
Of course each time we do a reindex then the post counts will be off again, so its a catch 22.

If we do reindex we keep our site healthy and keep problems from forming. Of course if we fix peoples post counts the next time we reindex they will all go wierd again.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

I was planning on doing some more work tonight, but I was just paged into work, if the problem is what I think it is I will be there a long time tonight. (Arggg)

The funny thing about this entire thing is while some folks lost some of their post count, the Ghost Rage account went from 0 posts to 1160. 

Hang in there guys.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I think it's time for a fresh start. Sure, I was looking forward to reaching 1500, a goal that will now have to wait until September or October, but I think this is fairer, and gives people who never saw the EZBoard a chance to get competitive post counts.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark, thats the best post I can recall you making in a long time 

The way your posting you will be at 1500 in no time anyways. 

I dont want to go to work, wahhh!! (sometimes being on call sucks)


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks And I understand the work thing! I do want to emphasize that NOBODY. Not the admins, not the moderators, not the gold members, not those who complain a lot should have their post count changed. Sure, it would be nice for us. But in an unselfish way, it really is time for a clean start. Those who have never even heard of EZBoard were found comparing their post counts to ours. This really should be viewed as "spring cleaning" for this board, and done on a regular basis to keep post counts correct. Of course, the rebuild did nothing to get rid of the Ghost of Rage! He still has no name and registered in '69 according to my old PM, and all his posts still show unregistered.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

I think if the counts from EZ Board get lost when you reindex, I see no good reason to keep adding them back in.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh well. Stuff happens.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Z'Loth - look at it as a fresh start. A spring cleaning. Sure, it means I need a few hundred posts instead of 50, but everybody's in the same boat


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am amazed that people know how many posts they have made.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *I think it's time for a fresh start. Sure, I was looking forward to reaching 1500, a goal that will now have to wait until September or October, but I think this is fairer, and gives people who never saw the EZBoard a chance to get competitive post counts. *


I never saw it as a competition, but I guess I do now! Only 7 more posts to go until I'm one of the Top 10 posters!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't really view it as a competition either, but many people, unfortunately do. I believe quality is more important than quantity (except maybe that day I made almost 110 posts).


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I've been stuck on 666. I didn't want to do anything, but....


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Good choice. That's not a nice number of posts. I posted two messages within a min in the same thread I believe when I hit the triple-sixes so I wouldn't be cursed. I thought about posting when I had 665 to ask them to bump me to 667, but I realized that would make my 666th post!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well its doesn't really matter since 666 doesn't really mean anything. Its just another number... :shrug:


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"Just another number"?!?!?!?!?! It's the number of the antichrist!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

... or if you aren't a Christian, it's also a number representing imperfection or incompleteness. Humans. Desires, greed, pain, suffering, evil. Everybody except secular humanists can accept that definition of that number.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Well close to 2:30am. I am glad to see everyone is not upset by the post counts, that saves me a lot of work.  Thanks.

I don't understand why Rages posts are still showing as guest, If I go into the Database he is indeed listed and the guest flag is not on. Hmm maybe it is the Ghost of Rage.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Please, I'm not a bible man, but I'm sure that as long as its not used the THAT context, the number has no meaning. If I was talking about "The Beast" then I might see how people would be worried, but just because a number shows up doesn't mean that it has any more significance than any other. There is no way that my typing "666" has any effect on anything.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Please no religious talk here, the potpouri forum is a few doors down. 

Besides, you flew by that number already.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Because Scott yelled at me  i'll just say this. Yes its a negative number, but not necessarily a bad number.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

Hmmm. James, did your avatar change when you hit that number of posts? 

Scott, I agree there is no reason to change the # of posts every time you have to do work on the site.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *I am amazed that people know how many posts they have made. *


Oh... I just keep up with a few posters.

Mark has 1250... I mean 1251....Uh....1252....1253....

...damn this real time thing!


----------

